# Is it runnier?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Having just had a fried egg sandwich for breakfast, I noticed that the Heinz ketchup from the squeezy bottle seemed thinner than when they used proper glass bottles. You used to be able to turn the bottle upside down and give it a slap on the bottom (steady! :lol: ) and you'd get a gloop of nice thick ketchup - obviously sometimes you'd get half the bottle on your egg sarnie, but that was part of the experience :roll: . Now for the sake of convenience we get runny ketchup  

a change for the worse, or am I being a sad old .....?


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I suppose you have also noticed that the chocolate on your Kit Kats has got thinner.

And yes, you are a bit of a sad old ***, especially after your suggestion about my pooch. :evil:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My goodness Mike ! In this modern world a manufacturer can't afford to produce anything that would require thought or effort from his customer. After all, we go to the gym for our exercise not get it slapping the bottom of a sauce bottle.

Besides, think of how much they might get sued for if a dollop of sauce flew out of the bottle and stained the customer's nice new clothes.

(You'll probably find also that the percentage of water in the new sauce is much higher = cheaper sauce for same price !)

Cynic ? Moi ?

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The only thing that hasn't gone thinner recently is me! 8O

I do wonder if part (_note the honesty - I did say "part"_ :wink: ) of the reason is all the additives they put in food these days to make crap look and taste good!

Can I join your cynics' club Grizz?

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

perhaps there's room for a new club then, COG's ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> perhaps there's room for a new club then, COG's ?


Cynics of the World, Unite !

You have everything to lose, and someone will probably nick your chains as well !

G


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

bognormike said:


> Having just had a fried egg sandwich for breakfast.....?


Lucky you - I've just had an apple for breakfast.


----------

